# Squatters in my Yard



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I just discovered that squatters have take up residence in my yard, over night. I have not seen them but the evidence is clear enough.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's adorable 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those look to be pretty small squatters there. Any ideas on the variety? I would guess some kind of fairy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe they will do your chores. 🤣😂

Love it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love it! We have a few trees we need to cut down. But I think the goats would eat those windows lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Humm maybe fairies? I hear they only come out at night. You may catch then if you pull an all nighter lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Icelandic Elves!!!!
Better leave gifts. I'm just sayin' 🧺🍓🍞🍷


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so cool!
If you try different food offerings, you might find out what kind they are.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its a Hobbit hangout. Youve got Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

This made my day


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Feed them? Leave gifts? Guys, I don't want little friends, I want them off my land! If I ignore the first ones, I'll be over run with the things in a few years. Then there will be so many it'll be hard to walk. Haven forbid I step on one. The law suits! I may lose my farm. I've seen it happen to others.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you not seen Eurovision?!? Those buggers can *kill*. Watch your step!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> Have you not seen Eurovision?!? Those buggers can *kill*. Watch your step!


No, not seen it, but not surprised.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😱👀🤣😂😁


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I think I can just make out smoke on that bottom picture. These are clearly elves of the Keebler variety. I think you should expect cookies somewhere along the line. Unlike Tolkien's elves, these guys are tiny but are well known for their sweet confections. You may not want them off your land after all...unless you're diabetic and then I suggest you get the law involved.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Elves???


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess they could be Keebler type elves, if you believe in that sort of thing. I sniffed around (literally) for a while and there was no odour of fresh baking, though I could detect fresh cedar chips. And no offering of freshly baked cookies.

Looks like Tanya is still having keyboard trouble. I think she is trying to say that if we want fresh cookies we'll just have to bake them our-SELVES.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

This is going too far!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, at least they are not like humans and throw bottles, cans and fast food wrappers around. 😆 
I love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope they have more than one set of clothes!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I sent the Elves to you so that we could rely on OURSELVES. After tgey left me I found a massive dump behind their last tree stump.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome. 😂😜


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Too far? You prefer your elves naked?!?
Or that they steal your electricity for their tiny dryer?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Too far? You prefer your elves naked?!?
> Or that they steal your electricity for their tiny dryer?
> View attachment 231703


I just wish they would come help with all my laundry right now lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...No One will notice as you drive this home away!😂😅😂😅🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

The mystery of the missing clothes.

A few days ago, it was noticed that the shorts and shirt were missing from the line. An extensive search was organized, but nothing was found. The next day, the shirt was discovered 2m from the line. It was easy to see and could not have been missed the day before. The following day the shorts were located in the pasture, about 50m away.

At this point there is no viable explanation to explain all the facts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Uh oh, you might have more squatters coming in. You might need another house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am sorry. The South African Elves came for a visit...


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is cracking me up!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It wont be funny when its your clothes gone. Dang elves


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Elves, Gnomes, Gremlins, whatever they are, they are still here. Now they've added outdoor furniture. The stump occupants have not done anything evil as far as I'm aware, but they have not done anything beneficial either. They have not cut the grass, they have not kept the birds from eating all my cherries, they have not mended any fences, and there have been no fresh cookies. And they seem to never take their laundry down - what's with that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

thank you for giving us a good laugh lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

So cool!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I woke up on the 
Wrong side of the bed and this really made my day better with a nice Laugh I thank you for this


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Um. The only way to get those squaters to do anything is to leave soup outside their door.... they could be hungry. Or um they are not home?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Just wait until they start throwing parties. When you see tiny discarded jugs of alcohol, you’ll know the elfin party season has begun.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh no!!!😱 Elf parties.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Now Mike has to figure out how to make tiny bottles to keep up with the humor content being required lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Now Mike has to figure out how to make tiny bottles to keep up with the humor content being required lol.


What? Mike could not possibly be orchestrating all this. Can't you people see that Mike clearly has a serious problem on his hands?! 😮 Who knows what new atrocity will pop up next? Laundry, lawn furniture--what's next?! 😱


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> What? Mike could not possibly be orchestrating all this. Can't you people see that Mike clearly has a serious problem on his hands?! 😮 Who knows what new atrocity will pop up next? Laundry, lawn furniture--what's next?! 😱


I stand corrected and apologize for accusing Mike of this cute scheme to keep us entertained. Please accept my sincere apology and let's see if we can figure a solution before they take to drinking. Humm maybe set up an AAA group meeting site before they even begin the festivities?

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it. ❤


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231779


Let’s go goat army drive Tanya drive!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well we did warn him to give gifts. But he chose not to appease them and is paying the price.🧚‍♀️🏞🧚‍♂️


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cookies and goat milk. They like swiss chocolates too.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I was so certain they were Keeblers, but lack of cookies says otherwise. So...
Here's a thought, and it's a long shot, but I'm thinking if you take live trap and a shoe that's desperately in need of repair, they'll be lured into the trap. Don't bother trying to see it happen because they will ONLY repair shoes when you're truly asleep.
Good luck!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe we have this all wrong and it's a new office for tooth fairies? Then they would only come out at night while all are asleep. Maybe that's why the clothes appear to never move because they wash every night end of shift and rehang for day drying?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Maybe we have this all wrong and it's a new office for tooth fairies? Then they would only come out at night while all are asleep. Maybe that's why the clothes appear to never move because they wash every night end of shift and rehang for day drying?


Oh, this is a good theory! If the shoes don't work, knock a couple of your teeth out for that trap! Oh, and don't forget the pillow!
You're clearly very lucky to have all these wise advisors, Mike.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Oh, this is a good theory! If the shoes don't work, knock a couple of your teeth out for that trap! Oh, and don't forget the pillow!
> You're clearly very lucky to have all these wise advisors, Mike.


Well we don't want Mike to have to start singing all I want for Christmas is my two front teeth now do we?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Well we don't want Mike to have to start singing all I want for Christmas is my two front teeth now do we?


So you're suggesting he knocks someone else's teeth out... That would work too. Better have bail ready.

ETA All I want for Christmas could draw out Christmas Elves. @DDFN I think you've come up with a third plan without even realizing it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Um elves and fairies dont condone violence. No I think the best is to put up tin cans and gutt to catch their movement. But the only theory I can come up with is Mike got hold of the sheinkage machine and forgot to tell his wife he shrunk the kids....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Chanceosunshine said:


> So you're suggesting he knocks someone else's teeth out... That would work too. Better have bail ready.
> 
> ETA All I want for Christmas could draw out Christmas Elves. @DDFN I think you've come up with a third plan without even realizing it.


Hahaha great now I have volunteered to cover his bail for acquiring teeth. This thread got interesting really fast here lol.

Humm Christmas elves do they observed Christmas in July?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Hahaha great now I have volunteered to cover his bail for acquiring teeth. This thread got interesting really fast here lol.
> 
> Humm Christmas elves do they observed Christmas in July?


Pretty sure it's Christmas 24/7 for those little guys.

Maybe Mike would make his life a lot easier with a stump grinder.  🤮


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Pretty sure it's Christmas 24/7 for those little guys.
> 
> Maybe Mike would make his life a lot easier with a stump grinder.  🤮


You do realize they will be hunting you down for that remark. Elves are smart and do not want their home damaged.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

🤣😂😆


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> You do realize they will be hunting you down for that remark. Elves are smart and do not want their home damaged.



Lol. Bring it, short stuff!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mike. Have the squatters moved on?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Mike. Have the squatters moved on?


Maybe they did a gulliver's travels move on Mike? Mike if you need reinforcements let us know!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Maybe they did a gulliver's travels move on Mike? Mike if you need reinforcements let us know!


That's it, they must be lilliputians! I never thought about that. And I even just read Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

The squatters are still here. They have, to my surprise, caused no trouble. Nor do they provide any benefit. I do hear a lot of noise in the middle of the night (yelling, music), but then, when I go out to the stump, all is strangely quiet.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> That's it, they must be lilliputians! I never thought about that. And I even just read Gulliver's Travels.


Lol we thought of everything until now, but Mike is either hiding the truth (hehehe) or truly has not SEEN anything else. (I am starting to think they are keebler elves. And Mike has a cookie business on the side now)


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

You guys are getting silly. 
There are no such things as Keebler Elves. Ask any real elf and they will tell you. Elves don't bake; they don't know how. No one has ever even seen an elf oven. The very idea that elves would do anything, let alone bake cookies, for the benefit of a human is pure fiction.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

And I thot squatters weren’t real are you sure your not the silly one mike


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. So the elves oven and tumble dryer are here with me. Our load shedding put a dampee on the baking and washing. Sorry Mike they emagrated short notice because of Eskom and fuel hike. The cookie business went bust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I got the elf’s


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Mike at Capra Vista 

Could these be distant cousins?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The Goat said:


> I got the elf’s
> View attachment 233356
> 
> View attachment 233357


No no no.... you cant go around kidnapping them!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Could these be distant cousins?



Wow! Just wow! Looks like my squatters have a lot to learn. 
I doubt they are related in any way.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh. Maybe these are Irish....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh well I did not know I can’t but that tree house is where I put them


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe Mike has a gnome problem and previously had keebler elves. . . I always thought gnomes were kind but this is concerning.

Mike can you install some smaller fire extinguishers as a precaution?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think your elves need to take an architectural class Mike… they have a lot to do to keep up with the Irish Jones’s 😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 233392
> 
> @Mike at Capra Vista
> 
> Could these be distant cousins?


Elfin mansions! Who knew!?!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> Elfin mansions! Who knew!?!


I’d live there 😂
Assuming it’s a giant tree lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have always wanted to live in a tree!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, you all are so silly 🙃 
But you make my day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I could ask the Irish Elves if they built their mansion while drinking guiness. I think you would need to find and drink shrinking juice...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I could ask the Irish Elves if they built their mansion while drinking guiness. I think you would need to find and drink shrinking juice...


That’s risky business… might shrink up too far and get stepped on by a drunk Irish elf 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

you are to funny


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Drunk Irish elvers are so.much friendlier than partying Keebler elves....


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Drunk Irish elvers are so.much friendlier than partying Keebler elves....


No doubt… but their vision could be bleary and if you take just a tad too much shrinking juice you could end up a smear on the bottom of their dancing boots.
Better make sure you have a bit of the growing mushroom on hand to reverse the shrinkage if it gets out of hand.
Alice had the hardest time getting it right. 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mikes elves won’t be able to get architectural advice for a few days… the Irish elves are sleeping off a bender 😂
Here’s an old song I’m sure everyone’s seen before but I thought of it with all the Irish drinking talk. Lol





hopefully it posted ok 🍀


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Remind me never to attend an Irish elf wedding. This German cross breed will be passed out long before 2 o clock....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah... i sleep late after drinking 20 pints of guiness


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I dont think I could even get 1 pint down 😅
I’ve never liked the taste of beer… I like my drinks to taste good. Like a lemonade mojito … or drinks with snacks in them 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Yeah... i sleep late after drinking 20 pints of guiness


So that's how you rang in the birthday with the squatters? Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have an exclusive picture of Tanya partying for her birthday after so many drinks.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol that looks just like her!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

DDFN said:


> I have an exclusive picture of Tanya partying for her birthday after so many drinks.
> View attachment 233676


Aw @DDFN. You took a picture. How sweet.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Aw @DDFN. You took a picture. How sweet.


That's what friends are for!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ah DDFN I knew I could rely on you.... 

@Mike at Capra Vista I think your Keebler have some learning to do....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Watching the elvin village wanting a hangover remedy and to retrieve my purse


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I think Mikes elves ran away.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> I think Mikes elves ran away.


Maybe they went on a trip and couldn't afford the fuel to get back lol. Or they went goat riding and fell off, long walk back to their tree home.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

After this face, they ain't going to Tanya's!








They would probably be sauced and served on a cracker...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe they just need a little help finding their way home.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

There are a lot of dangers in the pathway home for elves…


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> There are a lot of dangers in the pathway home for elves…
> View attachment 234113


The cat eyes gets me lol it means business.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I just now noticed that 😂😳


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It’s 


DDFN said:


> The cat eyes gets me lol it means business.


It’s really concentrating trying to hold onto the squiggly little guys 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> It’s
> 
> It’s really concentrating trying to hold onto the squiggly little guys 😂


Imagining the story of the one that got away maybe lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

You guys are to funny


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

For real I’m so glad I joined y’all 😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Good thread to end the day on. Going to bed with a chuckle.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> For real I’m so glad I joined y’all 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so I managed to get some pics of Mikes elves. To find out they have been making coats and I never knew they road dachshunds! Always knew there had to be a reason dachshunds existed. Lol























They use goats for transporting other larger items. So that explains why They live in the goat fields.









And they make coats so the helper goats won't get cold since Canada can get pretty chilly at times. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dachshunds should speed up their journey.. they must have forgotten where they parked their dachshund after their drinking binge 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my soul. I think Mike went with them. He is just too quiet


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike are you ok? @Mike at Capra Vista Type sos for assistance or maybe he took the little ones to an AA meeting.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was gonna say maybe the little guys have overthrown Mike and taken over the entire place. Welfare check should be called in … someone needs to unbound Mike and let him outta the basement. Perhaps he tried to befriend them…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Any other Canadian goat spotters that can kindly check on Mike by the elf Canadian cams? Surely Mike installed elf cameras right? Sure hope he is doing ok. Carrying all this humor responsibility without him is hard. Lol😂😁😎


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well you are doing good with the humor part


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey gang. I am touched by all this (mock) concern for my well-being. I am fine and have not suffered any on account of the squatters, which have not been seen yet.




ksalvagno said:


> View attachment 234100


I do like this mini dinosaur and thought it might solve my squatter problem. I have checked with local pet stores and zoos, but cannot find one I can buy or rent. The people I talk to just look ar me funny when I explain that I am looking for a small gnome eating dinosaur. It seems they are not common in Canada.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Your alive!!!!!!!!!!  thank god are mighty leader is Alive. I’m not sure why they would look at you weird hope you find!!!! One


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad you are fine and sorry about your struggles finding a gnome eating dinosaur up there. We have a few to spare down here in the local caves but not sure we could get them through customs. We did miss you but so glad your trip on the dinosaur hunt returned you safely.

Well I did hear that Oak Ridge may have a gnome eating dragon to spare from all the toxic waste left overs one of the dinosaurs started mutating. It could probably fly right over customs. Just wonder if it would need to file a flight plan. . .


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

How do you even come up with 
This stuff


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> How do you even come up with
> This stuff


Lol well for me my mother would probably say I was dropped on my head an uneven number of times. Apparently it has to be an even number to recalibrate a head bump damage lol. Or it could be the fact growing up so close to the Oak Ridge atomic bomb stuff. Pretty sure I don't need a night light for the rest of my life.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I think the gnomes stole the elf cameras. Sorry Mike


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They must be Spying on mike!!!!  they are planing a attack Mike get out of there


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. Here I thought Mike was kidnapped by the Irish only to find him looking for a German dinosaur and totally ignoring the Scottish dragon. 
And I am so glad the South African elves Ibsent over not too long ago are still in their tree waving like real tourists....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I would be fine with a gnome eating dragon, but, just like Keebler Elves, we all know dragons are fictitious; unlike dinosaurs, which are real.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m not so sure about that dragons are real!!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...tPXxuYX5AhW-mWoFHal6BjYQwg8oAHoECAEQMw&adurl= 





__





Loading…






www.google.com


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Found the dragon and Dino for you mike


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I would be fine with a gnome eating dragon, but, just like Keebler Elves, we all know dragons are fictitious; unlike dinosaurs, which are real.


Well dinosaurs are still alive! Just smaller, much smaller than before. The closest living relative of dinosaurs you currently already have on your farm. 










Minisaurous Rex


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So are dragons the closes livening relatives are goats!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> So are dragons the closes livening relatives are goats!!!!


I don't think anyone had a dragon DNA sample to check. And here I thought broodmares were the closest to fire breathing dragons lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well would say a reptile would be the closes to a dino tho


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol goats are dragons


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> Well would say a reptile would be the closes to a dino tho


That's exactly what my students say when I tell then until they Google check me lol chickens it is! I kid you not.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

See


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> That's exactly what my students say when I tell then until they Google check me lol chickens it is! I kid you not.



Lol well all just say what the TGS rules say we can agree to disagree one thing we can agree on is goats are the best!!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> Lol well all just say what the TGS rules say we can agree to disagree one thing we can agree on is goats are the best!!!!!


Goats are the best! Just don't give them a red bull or they will develop wings. . . .Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The Goat said:


> Lol goats are dragons


Goats come from eggs?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Goats come from eggs?


Yes Tanya they do


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Um..... how do I wxplain that to my chickens? Next you gonna tell me pigs do fly in the middle of July....


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Um..... how do I wxplain that to my chickens? Next you gonna tell me pigs do fly in the middle of July....


If she’s broody enough you might not have to explain anything…. Would hav ego be tiny little ND babies tho 😅
Or a really big turkey! 🤣









Surprise! Mother hen warms adorable kittens


What the “cluck”? This brooding chicken’s maternal instincts kicked into overdrive when the hen was found roosting atop three baby kittens. Subscribe to our YouTube!




nypost.com


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh those kittens in that video are so cute! Sorry I have a soft spot for kittens…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tell her she’s a goat mom and tell your pigs that her baby’s are dragons


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww that’s so cute


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

When a chicken starts sitting on a goat then that is when you get a baby dragon!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yessss now we are agreeing


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

THE CANADIAN ELVES HAVE INVADED MICHIGAN!!!!!
Right outside our son's apartment.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> THE CANADIAN ELVES HAVE INVADED MICHIGAN!!!!!
> Right outside our son's apartment.


HEY!!
How do you know they are Canadian Elves? 

My money is on Chinese Gnomes.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well my thoughts originally were Icelandic.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s their get away place… every elf needs a place to go relax after all the exhausting mischief 😅


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It does kind of look like a vacation spot now that you mention it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> THE CANADIAN ELVES HAVE INVADED MICHIGAN!!!!!
> Right outside our son's apartment.
> View attachment 235852
> 
> View attachment 235851


The Canadians are coming the Canadians are coming. . . Wait or is it the British ? Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Definitely Canadian. Can see it in the archetecture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😆


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Haven’t heard from @Mike at Capra Vista in awhile… hopefully his elves haven’t gotten upset about something and been up to no good!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I fear they found a way to convert @Mike at Capra Vista into one of the gnomes

Mike can you hear us? Are you ok?


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

OMG too funny 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂🤪


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mmm.... should we ne worried?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Mmm.... should we ne worried?


I hope not. Hoping he is just busy with life or that notifications aren't working. 

We miss you @Mike at Capra Vista


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe he changed his handle and is watching under cover


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Maybe we all got too annoying for him 😆


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> Maybe we all got too annoying for him 😆


He may be tired of my witty banter lol. I enjoy the going back and forth with our silliness. But on a serious note I do hope he is doing ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, concerned here too, haven’t heard from him in a while. 🤗


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Yea, concerned here too, haven’t heard from him in a while. 🤗


I also sent him a direct message too. Nothing yet. If anyone hears from him let me know. Maybe the chickens took over.?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗👍


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It is strange for Mike to be so quiet...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I know it really worries me. He is always so fun to cut up with.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I just looked at his profile and it says he was last active Oct 27. So I guess he hasn’t been gone that long… I just hadn’t seen him post anything.
Perhaps all is well and he’s on a little vacation for a couple weeks and will come back to regal us with stories. 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey
Thanks for the kind words. I'm fine and all is good here. I just decided to back off the chit-chat on this site. I'll return periodically for research or if I have goat problems.

Be well, all.
Mike


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Nooooo…. Dooont leeeeave us…
I hope you get bored this winter and return to make us laugh! 😜
Glad all is well tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you are ok. 🤗


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Hey
> Thanks for the kind words. I'm fine and all is good here. I just decided to back off the chit-chat on this site. I'll return periodically for research or if I have goat problems.
> 
> Be well, all.
> ...


Oh Mike I will greatly miss you. If you direct message me an email or mailing address I would like to send you periodical well wishes and holiday treats! Really have been missing your sense of humour around here lately! Stay well my friend!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

🙂


----------

